# New to overclocking i5 650....



## 20mmrain (Nov 1, 2010)

So I have a few questions with my new i5 650. I am trying to overclock and I was expecting more from the CPU I guess. Right now at 4ghz I score between 11k and 12k CPU score in 3Dvantage.

I believe this might be a little low. 

I come from overclocking on just recently a i5 750 and i7 860. Both of those CPU's don't have some of the options as this one does.

For example on my i7 860 and i5 750 I had a choice between two QPI Frequency's 4.27GTs and 4.8Gts.

On the i5 650 I have like 5 or 6 choices. I am also worried that this setting is too low. Because right now at 4ghz I am having to set the QPI Frequency at 3.7Gts to get it to boot at 4ghz.

So I guess I am more wanting people to look over my screen shots here and give me advice on clocking this beast. Maybe you can all see what I am doing wrong and point it out. 

I know as far as speed goes I can overclock this cpu up past 4.2Ghz Because I have set the clocks as far as that and never reached 60c even at max load.

Maybe I am just expecting too much of this CPU. But please any advice or maybe lessons on some of the settings with this CPU would be much appreciated.

Thanks.....

*P.S. One other thing I have not tried lowering my voltages yet so.... these are not the final voltages at all for these speeds on this CPU.*


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2010)

I assume all 3 rigs ran that CAS9 1333 ram?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2010)

Cut back that dram *&* multi. and try to bring up your bclk to 200. Shouldn't need VTT @ 1.32, should do it at 1.21-1.25 oh and keep your cpu core volts locked at that for now.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I assume all 3 rigs ran that CAS9 1333 ram?



Well the RAM is actually rated for 1600Mhz..... But yes all ran the same ram. I usually clock the ram up with the CPU.... but right now my Ratio is set to 2:8 which has me at this speed with this multiplier.




JrRacinFan said:


> Cut back that dram multi. and try to bring up your bclk to 200. Shouldn't need VTT @ 1.32, should do it at 1.21-1.25



Check will do... I know I don't need that much VTT.... but right now I went overboard on it.(Because unlike i7 and i5 700's this chip can handle higher VTT's wan't sure how much I needed?) I will work my voltages back down later. 

The multiplier Idea is definitely a good idea. Thanks....

So you think I will still be able to get a decently high OC with a lower Multiplier on this chip?



> 1.21-1.25 oh and keep your cpu core volts locked at that for now.



Alright will do... not a problem....so I will give that a shot... how about the QPI question?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Alright will do... not a problem....so I will give that a shot... how about the QPI question?



Don't change it while trying to shoot for 200bclk. IIRC, i know every chip is different, but that chip should do 8GT/s aka 4Ghz @ 200bclk or 20x multi. If you dont change it if my math is right .... your at a 14x multi right now.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 1, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't change it while trying to shoot for 200bclk. IIRC, i know every chip is different, but that chip should do 4GT/s aka 4Ghz @ 200bclk or 40x multi.



Well got yah.... sorry for seeming like the noob... you would swear I have never overclocked before. But I am still just trying to feel my way through this one. For right now with a Multiplier of 24 I lowered my VTT to 1.21.

I am basically looking for a basis to gauge my CPU off of. I know every chip is different... but when I looked up other people's clocks on Google to gauge my clocks on.... I was very surprised to see the wide spectrum of clocks and voltages with these chips to compare too. 

It seems that everyone was getting way different results with way different voltages and clocks. It wasn't so set like other CPU's I have clocked in the past.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 1, 2010)

*Thanks JrRacinFan 

I will post back later.... with more stable and better clocks. I will use the thread to do so with.

I appreciate your help you have given me something to gauge off of. *


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 1, 2010)

Testing at current settings ...

Vcore 1.318(Bios) = 1.32 (Windows Stress)
CPU VTT 1.25(Bios = 1.21 (Windows Stress and idle)
DRAM 1.65(BIOS) = 1.65 - 1.64 (Windows Stress)
PCH 1.100(BIOS) = 1.08 (Windows Stress and Idle)
CPU PLL 1.85(BIOS) = 1.85 (Windows Stress and Idle)

CPU Multiplier = 21
CPU BClck = 200
QPI Link = 4005.2

CPU Speed 4.2 Ghz

What do you think so far????


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice clocks bro especially VCore....Here I went ahead and did mine for comparison.


----------

